# My Cat just Turned 18 yo, or 89 in Cat Years



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 14, 2016)

And he is still as spry as he ever was, mostly. He has developed a lot of peculiarities in his long life. First, he thinks he is a dog and tries to growl and howl.  He grew up from a kitten with a dog as his buddy and took to imitating the dog.

After the dog died, he kind of went into a depression, but we brought some kittens over to visit him and he got back to his normal self, for the most part. Now he will jump up on the back of my easy chair and run through the house. He has arthritis and an over active thyroid, but we give him medication for that. To get him to eat it, I crush the hard pills in a mortar and mix it in with his Bisque which he loves. He is still skinny, but not to the point of death. His life consists of eating, sleeping, pooping, run around the house, play with a toy, then reloading by eating some more, rinse and repeat. Rough job if you can get it.

He has gotten a bit skittish and he does not like to eat alone. Sometimes he feels that enough he will caterwaul downstairs to get me to come and sit with him and I do when it seems particularly mournful.

We bought him as a little kitten when my daughter was 7 and she did really well in school that year. I still remember how he fought to get out of his box, but I am slightly allergic to cats and did not want to test my symptoms on the drive home, so he stayed in the box till we got home.  But my daughter and I played with him through the handle slot and was immediately drawn to him. He was so tiny and playful.  Every time I look at him even now I am reminded of my daughter and her fascination and pride in her little cat that day. I still find it confusing emotionally that she did not take him with her when she moved out. I guess my wife is more attached to the cat than my daughter was.

The vet says we should only feed him one can of food and a cup of dry meal each day. But he is too old for that. I give him three cans, some cat treats and the Bisque and he is still skinny.

His life is less active of course than it was 15 years ago. He used to slip outside when the kids were not looking and chase squirrels and other neighborhood cats, but the move to Virginia seemed to disrupt his World as he knew it, and was less aggressive about getting outside. Now when he goes out, he just sits on the steps and looks at things a while, then slowly sneaks up on grass, leaves and the occasional squirrel.

But more and more lately, he reminds me of myself....only I am not skinny, not by a long shot

I look at him and wonder how bad I am going to feel when he goes on that last journey. My wife will be unconsolable for a long time, and I dont look forward to that.

But every day, I feel like is a gift from God, to get to take care of my little cat and keep my wife happy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)

My cat lived to 23. He had one eye, not one tooth, but adored and maintained his very awesome claws. What finally got him was bone cancer and I had to put him down after he let me know he was ready. I loved him very much and I am not really a cat person. HE chose ME. And so..I took care of him for a very very long time. After him...my other cat. She is gone too. Six months after Gracie died..she did too. She chose me, too. Or rather, my dog that is also now deceased. So..no more cats. I'm done.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 14, 2016)

And, for the record, my cat is fearless when it comes to the Dreaded Cucumber


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> My cat lived to 23. He had one eye, not one tooth, but adored and maintained his very awesome claws. What finally got him was bone cancer and I had to put him down after he let me know he was ready. I loved him very much and I am not really a cat person. HE chose ME. And so..I took care of him for a very very long time. After him...my other cat. She is gone too. Six months after Gracie died..she did too. She chose me, too. Or rather, my dog that is also now deceased. So..no more cats. I'm done.


Yeah my wife says she will have no more cats either, but I can NOT imagine her going without a cat.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)

A gold fish. Watch is swim around while listening to soothing music...train it to eat out of your hand (I had one when I was a kid that did that)...talk to it....love it....and when it dies...bid it farewell without the pain a dog or cat gives you when its their time.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 14, 2016)

Gracie said:


> A gold fish. Watch is swim around while listening to soothing music...train it to eat out of your hand (I had one when I was a kid that did that)...talk to it....love it....and when it dies...bid it farewell without the pain a dog or cat gives you when its their time.



Yeah, agree with all that, but they dont sit in your lap very well.


----------



## sarahgop (Apr 14, 2016)

My  cat  died a  month ago 16 years  old. I had him from birth and saved his  life because  he fell out  of the  chair where  his  mom was having the babies and we didnt  find  him right away as he was  under  some  paper  bags. He could  use  his  back legs too well anymore  and the  last  day of  his  life he seemed normal. He used  his front  legs to pull himself  up on the couch to lay on my  lap since he  couldnt  jump anymore. After about  an hour  he got  down and  i heard him in the kitchen trying to open his  food  cabinet. All of a sudden he  made a  very  odd  noise and  i heard him plopp on the floor. I found  him sprawled  out barely  breathing. I felt  his  last  little  heartbeat, then it  just stopped. I kept  hoping  for  a  miracle and  he would get  back up but  he was gone.
Miss him more than anything and  i still have his food and water  dish and  litter box right  in the same  place. At least  im glad  he  went  fast instead  of  suffering. I  assume  he  had a  massive heart attack as  he seemed just  fine till he died.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Apr 14, 2016)

My boys are 7 and 10, respectively. I've had both of them from kittens - one was born in my basement and has seen me every single day of his life, the other I found on the street when he was probably about 6 weeks old.

This thread makes me feel good. I hope they live as long as your guy.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > A gold fish. Watch is swim around while listening to soothing music...train it to eat out of your hand (I had one when I was a kid that did that)...talk to it....love it....and when it dies...bid it farewell without the pain a dog or cat gives you when its their time.
> ...


I had an eel once. Was cleaning the tank and put it in the bathtub along with the other fish while I cleaned it, then went to get them and did...but forgot the eel could slither in small places and he was down in the drain part of the tub. I freaked out. I couldn't let the water out cuz he would go with it. So..I used a plunger very gently one time.....softly going down.....the lift up FAST and up he came and I grabbed him. I had to feed him nasty looking worms which grossed me out but when I put my hand in the tank, he would swim up in my palm and just lay there..waiting.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 14, 2016)

We're nursing a tabby that's 21..  He has a very limited routine, is completely deaf but a really happy guy. Purrs constantly when we're around.. Also on thyroid, but we get it compounded from the vet as a cream and rub it in his ear. Kinda expensive alternative. 

Which is a HUGE source of embarrassment because I have to pick up the giant size boxes of "finger condoms".. And everybody at check-out double checks the box and reads what they are usually for. Maybe crushing pills would be better. 

Vet also has us do fluid injections once a week as a PREVENT to other issues. Seems like the "wasting" part of ancient cats is often "indigestion" due to liver/kidney issues and hydration does help his appetite.. NOT part of kidney failure yet. 

As long as he's purring and expects attention -- he's gonna get the chance to make it to 22 and beyond..


----------



## waltky (Apr 14, 2016)

possum thniks ya can't trust a cat...

... right when ya think dey's yer buddy...

... dey'll smack ya onna nose.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2016)

waltky said:


> possum thniks ya can't trust a cat...
> 
> ... right when ya think dey's yer buddy...
> 
> ... dey'll smack ya onna nose.



That's why women generally have more patience with cats. Reading those tiny twitches and growls is good practice for getting along with men... You can rub my tummy -- if you do it right..

 Not you Waltky. I was speaking "you" --- in general. .


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> We're nursing a tabby that's 21..  He has a very limited routine, is completely deaf but a really happy guy. Purrs constantly when we're around.. Also on thyroid, but we get it compounded from the vet as a cream and rub it in his ear. Kinda expensive alternative.
> 
> Which is a HUGE source of embarrassment because I have to pick up the giant size boxes of "finger condoms".. And everybody at check-out double checks the box and reads what they are usually for. Maybe crushing pills would be better.
> 
> ...


MrG used to chew chicken legs and thighs into one big spitwad, and feed FatCat that way. It grossed me out but Fatty loved it. He was such a sweetheart. He lost his eye due to fighting other cats since he was king of the apartment complex and any cat that tried to enter our patio area was HIS turf and he let them know it. It was damaged over time but then he got a cataract in it and it started to bulge, so the vet said it was best to remove it. When I took him in for teeth check, vet said some were really bad (he was 18 years old at that time) and some needed to be removed. I said "take what is bad and leave what is doable" and when I went to pick him up...he was completely toothless, lol.  That's where DaddyGracie came in...with his fried chicken, chewing up the meat for the cat, both eating out of the same plate very happily. At night, Fatty would curl that HUGE paw around my thumb with claws extended for a good grip but not harmful in poking a hole in my skin, and we would fall asleep with him on my pillow, holding hands.

When he got the huge painful lump in his armpit, vet said it was bone cancer and he didn't have long. I told Fatty to let me know when he was ready and he would just blink at me and purr or do his little grunt sound in contentment that Mama would take care of him for as long as he wished and DaddyG would feed him his beloved chicken. When he got to where the lump got so big and he could not walk, I would carry him around the apartment complex grounds, let him sniff trees or a flower..whatever he wanted, I was his legs. Then one day, he stood in the hallway and looked at me and meowed. I asked him "what?" and tried to feed him and he just looked at me. I showed him his water and he just sat there, one arm all cocked out from the lump. All day, he would meow softly and look at me, but would not eat or drink. I asked him "are you ready" and the look on his face was....I can't explain it. But I felt the spear in my heart. So I said to him "ok. Tomorrow. I promise". The next day, he was laying in my bed and I said "you sure?" and he meowed and blinked that slow blink he did when talking to me..and I said ok. He sat quietly in my lap when I drove to the vet. He sat on the table for a minute them wanted back in my arms so I took him and sat in the chair while the vet prepared the solution. He kneaded my thumb like when we were going night night. And as it was done, I told him I loved him and would see him soon....and he was gone. Just like that. His paw softened on my thumb and I detached his claws like I always did when we held hands, and I cried. A lot.

But y'all....keep doing what you are doing...your kitteh's will live to 23 or more, so you have lots of time left with them.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

Critters do have a nasty way of twisting you around their paws & wrapping themselves around your heart. I've had many cats over the years and loved every one of them. After losing my Maine Coon, I didn't want anymore animals and that worked for a couple of years, then my Aunt gave us a Jack Russell pup.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 15, 2016)

I didn't look for Fatty or Pretties. Both found ME. They chose ME. And in return, I took what was so freely offered. I will not get another pet once these two are gone. But if one finds me...then it is meant to be and I will feel blessed to be chosen...again. But I won't go looking.I have to be found.


----------



## waltky (Apr 15, 2016)

flacaltenn wrote: _Not you Waltky. I was speaking "you" --- in general._

How `bout Uncle Ferd then?


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> We're nursing a tabby that's 21..   Also on thyroid, but we get it compounded from the vet as a cream and rub it in his ear. Kinda expensive alternative.... Maybe crushing pills would be better.



It seems that the pills are not necessarily designed to be crushed, and seems to give a bad taste and smell to the cat. I have had a difficult time getting my cat to eat when I crushed the pills and put it in his cat food. That is why the Bisque is such a wonderful thing as he eats that right up no matter what I put in it. Also a crushed Pepsid tablet helps him to keep his food down, too and I mix it in with the Thyroid.

Of course, your cat might not like Bisque, I dont know, but I'm guessing that there is something he likes a lot enough to eat the food with his meds in it.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > We're nursing a tabby that's 21..   Also on thyroid, but we get it compounded from the vet as a cream and rub it in his ear. Kinda expensive alternative.... Maybe crushing pills would be better.
> ...



Instead of crushing the pills.....you could always poke them down their throat. Just be sure to dress like the 'Michelin Man' & hold the cat firmly. Then slip the pill into their mouth at the back where the lips meet & using your finger follow the pill just past the gag point and then rub the throat to encourage the swallow reflex. It's how I've given any of our pets pills. And sometimes the cats take 2 or 3 people to accomplish this.


well, nevermind maybe crushing it into their favorite food IS easier......


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> Instead of crushing the pills.....you could always poke them down their throat. Just be sure to dress like the 'Michelin Man' & hold the cat firmly. Then slip the pill into their mouth at the back where the lips meet & using your finger follow the pill just past the gag point and then rub the throat to encourage the swallow reflex. It's how I've given any of our pets pills. And sometimes the cats take 2 or 3 people to accomplish this.
> 
> 
> well, nevermind maybe crushing it into their favorite food IS easier......


Lol, yeah, I would not survive a week of doing that twice a day due to blood loss.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of crushing the pills.....you could always poke them down their throat. Just be sure to dress like the 'Michelin Man' & hold the cat firmly. Then slip the pill into their mouth at the back where the lips meet & using your finger follow the pill just past the gag point and then rub the throat to encourage the swallow reflex. It's how I've given any of our pets pills. And sometimes the cats take 2 or 3 people to accomplish this.
> ...



Not only that, but after about the second time....they will never trust you again & you'll have to chase them down to do it......making blood loss an even bigger problem


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 15, 2016)

JustAnotherNut said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > JustAnotherNut said:
> ...


Yeah, we tried; didnt work so well.  I still gots the scarrs


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of crushing the pills.....you could always poke them down their throat. Just be sure to dress like the 'Michelin Man' & hold the cat firmly. Then slip the pill into their mouth at the back where the lips meet & using your finger follow the pill just past the gag point and then rub the throat to encourage the swallow reflex. It's how I've given any of our pets pills. And sometimes the cats take 2 or 3 people to accomplish this.
> ...



what the heck is Bisque? Only bisque I know involves a certified chef and lobster..


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> JustAnotherNut said:
> 
> 
> > Instead of crushing the pills.....you could always poke them down their throat. Just be sure to dress like the 'Michelin Man' & hold the cat firmly. Then slip the pill into their mouth at the back where the lips meet & using your finger follow the pill just past the gag point and then rub the throat to encourage the swallow reflex. It's how I've given any of our pets pills. And sometimes the cats take 2 or 3 people to accomplish this.
> ...



The taste is awful.. You can get a compounding pharmacist to make it into a transdermal cream. You just tap their inside ear and you're done.. Should run about $120 for a 60 day supply.. It's steep.. But so is the stress in both you and the cat pushing these pills or mixing it into food..


----------



## Toro (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And he is still as spry as he ever was, mostly. He has developed a lot of peculiarities in his long life. First, he thinks he is a dog and tries to growl and howl.  He grew up from a kitten with a dog as his buddy and took to imitating the dog.
> 
> After the dog died, he kind of went into a depression, but we brought some kittens over to visit him and he got back to his normal self, for the most part. Now he will jump up on the back of my easy chair and run through the house. He has arthritis and an over active thyroid, but we give him medication for that. To get him to eat it, I crush the hard pills in a mortar and mix it in with his Bisque which he loves. He is still skinny, but not to the point of death. His life consists of eating, sleeping, pooping, run around the house, play with a toy, then reloading by eating some more, rinse and repeat. Rough job if you can get it.
> 
> ...



Congrats!

That's awesome.


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> The taste is awful.. You can get a compounding pharmacist to make it into a transdermal cream. You just tap their inside ear and you're done.. Should run about $120 for a 60 day supply.. It's steep.. But so is the stress in both you and the cat pushing these pills or mixing it into food..



Wow, I cannot afford that. I still havent found a job, and no income coming in yet.

But I appreciate your concern and the helpful tip.  Mixing it in with the Bisque is cheaper and gives me an excuse to spoil my cat more.


----------



## flacaltenn (Apr 15, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> flacaltenn said:
> 
> 
> > The taste is awful.. You can get a compounding pharmacist to make it into a transdermal cream. You just tap their inside ear and you're done.. Should run about $120 for a 60 day supply.. It's steep.. But so is the stress in both you and the cat pushing these pills or mixing it into food..
> ...



So what the heck is "Bisque" ????????


----------



## JimBowie1958 (Apr 15, 2016)

flacaltenn said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > flacaltenn said:
> ...



Oh, Bisque is a gravy treat for cats. Some of them have meat bits in them, like chicken, some are all gravy.

My cat loves them. I could probably feed him onions in it he likes it so much.

This is one, and there are others.
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00T76GKKW/?tag=ff0d01-20


----------



## independent minded (May 11, 2016)

JimBowie1958 said:


> And he is still as spry as he ever was, mostly. He has developed a lot of peculiarities in his long life. First, he thinks he is a dog and tries to growl and howl.  He grew up from a kitten with a dog as his buddy and took to imitating the dog.
> 
> After the dog died, he kind of went into a depression, but we brought some kittens over to visit him and he got back to his normal self, for the most part. Now he will jump up on the back of my easy chair and run through the house. He has arthritis and an over active thyroid, but we give him medication for that. To get him to eat it, I crush the hard pills in a mortar and mix it in with his Bisque which he loves. He is still skinny, but not to the point of death. His life consists of eating, sleeping, pooping, run around the house, play with a toy, then reloading by eating some more, rinse and repeat. Rough job if you can get it.
> 
> ...



Wow!  18 years old is the longest time that I've heard of a cat living until!  S/he must be one hell of a robust and healthy cat to have lived that long!!


----------



## JimBowie1958 (May 11, 2016)

independent minded said:


> JimBowie1958 said:
> 
> 
> > And he is still as spry as he ever was, mostly. He has developed a lot of peculiarities in his long life. First, he thinks he is a dog and tries to growl and howl.  He grew up from a kitten with a dog as his buddy and took to imitating the dog.
> ...



Actually, there is a 30 year old Siamese cat that my cat has a portrait f hanging above *HIS *box.


----------

